# Basic in Borden?



## pontcanna (26 Nov 2010)

Friend of mine is enrolled as a MP recruit and instead of St. Jean, s/he's headed straight to Borden...not currently in the military, but has some cadet experience a while back. Is this typical?


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Nov 2010)

site:army.ca bmq borden


----------



## RamboAmo (17 Jan 2011)

Hi, I applied to infantry reserves, and i already finished the screening test, interview, physical test, and basically finished the medical (just have to hand in some papers) and i was just wondering if it is possible for me to switch from infantry reserve to MP reg force.  I know that i qualified for it because it was on the list of jobs i could choose from. I have a Police Foundations diploma, i graduated high school, and i have security experience.  So i'm just wondering if i can switch from infantry res to MP reg. Also i am 20 years old, is that to young for them to even look at me as a candidate?  

If anyone has any incite or information can you please let me know thanks


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Jan 2011)

RamboAmo said:
			
		

> Hi, I applied to infantry reserves, and i already finished the screening test, interview, physical test, and basically finished the medical (just have to hand in some papers) and i was just wondering if it is possible for me to switch from infantry reserve to MP reg force.  I know that i qualified for it because it was on the list of jobs i could choose from. I have a Police Foundations diploma, i graduated high school, and i have security experience.  So i'm just wondering if i can switch from infantry res to MP reg. Also i am 20 years old, is that to young for them to even look at me as a candidate?
> 
> If anyone has any incite or information can you please let me know thanks



Go back and talk to the Recruiting Centre. They are the only one that can give you specifics about your queries.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

